# Wht will the following produce -



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

*What will the following produce -*

Im going to combine my super-hypo male with a group of female, and was wondering what they will produce

Hypo with Super-Hypo
High Yellow with Super-Hypo
Bold Jungle Stripe with Super Hypo 

Many thanks
Amanda


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Hypo X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.
----------
[1C]Hypo X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.
----------
[2C]Hypo X [2C]Super hypo = .

[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Normal X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.
----------
Normal X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

gazz said:


> [1C]Hypo X [1C]Super hypo = .
> 
> Normal.
> [1C]Hypo.
> ...


Could you explain what the [1c] &[2c] means ?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hyper aberrant X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal.
Aberrant.
Hyper aberrant.
[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Hypo aberrant.
[1C]Hypo hyper aberrant.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.
----------
Hyper aberrant X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Hypo aberrant.
[1C]Hypo hyper aberrant.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

mandyT said:


> Could you explain what the [1c] &[2c] means ?


*[1C]-1 Copy = HET-(Heterozygous).
[2C]-2 Copy = HOM-(Homozygous).*


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

gazz said:


> Normal X [1C]Super hypo = .
> 
> Normal.
> [1C]Hypo.
> ...



Tell me if im wrong please


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

mandyT said:


> Tell me if im wrong please


Hypo is Dominant so Normals are just Normals. The HET's are infact the Hypo's.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Or in plain English -

Hypo with Super-Hypo would give you hypos and super hypos
High Yellow with Super-Hypo would give you normals and hypos
Bold Jungle Stripe with Super Hypo would give you normal jungles and hypo jungles


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

nuttybabez said:


> Or in plain English -
> 
> Hypo with Super-Hypo would give you hypos and super hypos.


False, If both the Hypo's are [1C] you can expect Normals also: victory:.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Whatever.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

nuttybabez said:


> Whatever.


Not whatever just fact:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

gazz said:


> False, If both the Hypo's are [1C] you can expect Normals also: victory:.




But how do i know if the hypo is 1c ?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

do you know what its parents are? if it has a parent that isnt a hypo its a 1 copy hypo.

or, if you breed it to a normal and all the babies are hypos, its a 2 copy hypo.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

The dad will always be the super hypo, and the mums will be either high yellow, hypo or jungle bold stripe - 

so does this mean they will always be a 1c unless its the super hypo with the hypo ?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

mandyT said:


> The dad will always be the super hypo, and the mums will be either high yellow, hypo or jungle bold stripe -
> 
> so does this mean they will always be a 1c unless its the super hypo with the hypo ?


 
Your Super hypo when bred to the Normal and Hyper aberrant. If you get any NON-Hypo offspring, 
This means your Super hypo is a [1C]Super hypo. If you get all Hypo offspring, This mean you Super hypo is a [2C]Hypo.
All the Hypo offspring from the above mating will be [1C]Hypo's.

If you breed you Super hypo to the Hypo, And you get any Normal offspring. 
This means both your Super hypo male and your Hypo female are [1C].


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

mandyT said:


> The dad will always be the super hypo,


pigglywiggly mean't do you know the parentage of your breeder Super hypo.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

i get you now thanks for explaining, and no i dont know the parents of any of the adults


----------

